# Who Has Actually Played/Run Burning Sky



## maggot

We've been having a blast.  Anyone else playing?


----------



## stonegod

Indeed, and not very far from here.


----------



## Morrus

Oooh, tell us more, maggot!  How's it going?


----------



## maggot

*Our First Game*

Here are the spoiler details of our first game:

[SBLOCK]We spent a bunch of time building characters, and talking to Torrent.  The characters didn't ask any of the questions in the adventure, and they were noticeably short on the required skills, so she gave them a few bones.  Amazing for my group no one asked for cash for the mission.

They were quite paranoid about an attack, and once they heard noises the fleet-footed barbarians rushed upstairs and killed the rogues well before anyone entered from below.  The team outside broke in just in time to meet the barbarians from upstairs, and then all heck broke loose with the exploding building and the fire and all.

But the battle was brutally short for the Black Horse.  They were all standing in the wrong spots when the bomb hit, and the cleaving barbarians made short work of them.  (The Thugs even had extra hit points because they were missing the human bonus feat and I gave them toughness like the rogues.)

Sauce the dog died charging a character who had readied an attack, and never did anything.  Seeing as all the Black Horse thugs had the Animal Affinity feat, i threw in three more dogs: Chutney, Chipotle, and Salsa.  They died to a burning hands from the lucky fire-domain wizard (+1 caster level for fire spells) who rolled max damage (8!).

I played up the burning building especially because the fire-domain wizard was going a bit nuts.  The party fled the massacre to find Kathor who demanded a surrender.  It was one versus six, and the party laughed.  Kathor fled with only a few hit points, similar with his warhouse.  If the party would have focused fire on one or the other, they could have taken him down.

He did manage to use true strike, his bow plus some good rolling to drop a pursuing barbarian, which cause the other barbarian to stop and save his friend.

Now they are off to see a certain gnome.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## RangerWickett

In between brackets, like so, [ ], put "sblock" and "/sblock".


----------



## maggot

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> In between brackets, like so, [ ], put "sblock" and "/sblock".




Thanks!  I've updated the post.


----------



## maggot

[sblock]Oh and one more thing.  The armbands has produced their own subplot.  The fire-domain wizard reads ignan, so knows the armbands say "murderers" and wants to investigate when there is time.[/sblock]


----------



## RangerWickett

maggot said:
			
		

> [sblock]Oh and one more thing.  The armbands has produced their own subplot.  The fire-domain wizard reads ignan, so knows the armbands say "murderers" and wants to investigate when there is time.[/sblock]




lol I hope it turns out well. That was originally an in-joke in a campaign I ran. The PCs figured they had killed more people than most actual mass murderers, so even if they had been killing bad guys, the term 'adventurer' just wasn't accurate. Hence the armbands.


----------



## maggot

Another funny things it that the players think 



Spoiler



the bombing of the building was intentionally timed with the attack even though it killed a bunch of the attackers


.


----------



## EditorBFG

Sounds like you had an easy time with the fight. Are your PCs 1st or 2nd level?


----------



## maggot

EditorBFG said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had an easy time with the fight. Are your PCs 1st or 2nd level?




First level, five chars, with pretty high stats.  (We rolled: one guy rolled two 18s; another rolled nothing under 14.  The rest are just simply above average for 4d6 drop 1.)

[sblock]If I had to run the fight over again, I would have the thugs downstairs break in automatically after one round or have the upstairs rogues come down on the first round.  Or I would have the bomb hit after round two or maybe even after the first round.  I might even do all three to add to the chaos.  As it was, the characters would not stay downstairs for three rounds before the bomb struck.

In my case, they were already done upstairs and returned for the bomb hit.  As soon as I mentioned a sound upstairs, the characters were grabbing weapons and running for the stairs.  Of course, I only had them meet the two rogues from the stat block upstairs not all six that are mentioned in the text.[/sblock]


----------



## RangerWickett

What I had in mind is that the two scouts are standing just at the top of the staircase, so it's impossible to head upstairs past them (1st level PCs should not be making DC 25 tumble checks while running up stairs). So if the PCs tried to go upstairs, they would run into the two half-orcs, see even more behind them raring to go, and get scared. After a round or two of combat, the bomb strikes.

In the playtest I ran, the PCs were all sitting around the table, not holding their weapons, so they couldn't just run upstairs and start fighting. They gathered their weapons, moved to the base of the stairs, and made plans. And yes, the thugs at the door spent three rounds hammering away with a battering ram, accomplishing nothing.


----------



## maggot

Interesting, my players were quite a bit more paranoid than that.  The combat types stood guard at key points around the room while the others discussed tactics.  And even those guys were ready.  I think the exchange went DM: "you hear a creeking board up stairs", Cleric: "I stand up and cast bless".

Next session is tomorrow.  I can't wait.


----------



## Chimera

The part I liked best in our one and only session so far (we're once-a-month) was when I (playing the Bard) suggested that someone check the door to outside, wondering whether or not someone was coming from that direction or whether or not it would be wise to retreat out to the street once we heard the guys upstairs.

The Monk moves over and opens the door, only to find four somewhat surprised mercenaries holding the battering ram.

They smacked the Monk with it instead, sending him below 0 hp for the first of three(?) times in that combat.

I started joking about the Monk and his problems, because he had a bad tendency to get knocked down over and over in the session.

Meanwhile I believe that I made the first kill (bow shot) and that I probably did more damage overall than the Fighter, who was rolling horribly all night.


----------



## JDragon

My groups first session will be tonight.

I have 3 players, so they are doing geshalt characters.

The group is made up of...
Human: rogue/wizard - going for Invisible Blade/Daggerspell Mage
Dwarf: Fighter/Cleric 
Human: Barbarian/Druid - need to look at PrC's for him (any suggestions?)

Hopefully it will go well.

JD


----------



## meomwt

Chimera said:
			
		

> The Monk moves over and opens the door, only to find four somewhat surprised mercenaries holding the battering ram.




That's so funny. My monitor was in danger of being sprayed with coffee. 

I'm almost tempted to add it to my sig line.


----------



## crow81

*Spoilers in this post*

We played our first game this week. It was a blast.  

The party consisted of:

2 Rangers 
Wizard 
Favored Soul
Rogue 

We play with 2 GMs to keep the action moving The party heard the noise upstairs  and charged the stair case. The Rogue was up stairs when the bomb hit.  The remaining scouts knocked him out cold. The party held their own. 

They grappled the gnome realzied the ruse but he escaped and thinking the other creature was on their side (how could it not be total metagame back fire) they watched it follow him right out the window.

They caught up with the group at the academy and the rogue slipped into the villians quarters invis, move silently, tumble check while the challange was being offered.

He stole the pouch then blocked the window while the rest charged the room. 

A well placed color spray turned the tables. 

The night ended at the encounter on the way to the safe house.

Can't wait for the next game I'll get them next time


----------



## maggot

We finished our third game, and our party is still at the Gabal's.  The greasy student and the floating griffin carcass turned into a full-fledged necromantic side quest.

The party wasn't careful of Shealis at all.  In fact, the fire wizard wanted to duel her himself (but was restrained).  Shealis got off both fireballs, with only one death: Torrent.  Second level barbarians have a lot of hit points, and Torrent's wand of cure light wounds is very handy.

I want to get on to the next adventure, but the party has such fun creating side quests out of stuff that I don't want to intervene.  Half of our second game was spent tracking down relatives to the boy whose family was murdered by the Ragesian wyvern rider.


----------



## RangerWickett

Anyone have a status update? Has anyone made it to the second adventure yet? I'm very eager to hear stories from your games.


----------



## maggot

We just finished Act 2 of Adventure 1.  Some of the fights drew on quite long because of damage resistance, and there were two side quests in the four games.  I'm hoping to speed through Acts 3&4 in one sitting.  I'm dying to run the Fire Forest.


----------



## Shawn Carman

My group finished the second module last night.  I skipped several encounters and abbreviated the end because they found the entire forest just exasperating and were on the brink of murdering the entire seela village if they thought it would end their stay.  I would say the entire thing was indeed quite indomitable.

The module abbreviation left the group just shy of level 5, and since I wanted them to be ready for the next mod next weekend, I ran an encounter with a subversive Rageisian inquisitor during their one night stayover in Bresk.  Nothing like a little urban brawling in the back alleys at midnight to bolster that xp!


----------



## JDragon

Well after two games, life keeps interferring we have finished Act 1 of the first game.

I hope to get Act 2 done on Thursday unless we end up with someone not making it.  Since I only have 3 players, we have decided that we only play if everyone is there.

I like it so far, just gotta get my players thinking and acting on their own vs me leading them from one step to the next. 

JD


----------



## RangerWickett

Shawn Carman said:
			
		

> My group finished the second module last night.  I skipped several encounters and abbreviated the end because they found the entire forest just exasperating and were on the brink of murdering the entire seela village if they thought it would end their stay.  I would say the entire thing was indeed quite indomitable.
> 
> The module abbreviation left the group just shy of level 5, and since I wanted them to be ready for the next mod next weekend, I ran an encounter with a subversive Rageisian inquisitor during their one night stayover in Bresk.  Nothing like a little urban brawling in the back alleys at midnight to bolster that xp!




What did your players exasperated about, in particular? Since you're the first person I've heard from who has made it through the 2nd adventure, it'd be useful I think to hear what caused problems.

Also, the 3rd adventure will be out by Saturday hopefully. If your next session is going to be before then, I could send along the raw text of the adventure before then so you have something to work with.


----------



## Shawn Carman

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What did your players exasperated about, in particular? Since you're the first person I've heard from who has made it through the 2nd adventure, it'd be useful I think to hear what caused problems.




I don't know that I would say there were problems, per se, just that the adventure was not the sort that appeals to my particular players.  Basically they were in a situation where they didn't feel like they could do anything but walk a straight path to get through the forest (or at least they couldn't leave it without being immolated), and kept getting jumped by one thing after another.  They just thought it was a bit tedious, I guess.

With a different (less jaded!) group of players, I don't think there would be any problem with the module as is.



> Also, the 3rd adventure will be out by Saturday hopefully. If your next session is going to be before then, I could send along the raw text of the adventure before then so you have something to work with.




You're very kind to offer, but we have our weekly session on Sunday nights, so I should be fine.  I'll be out of town all weekend and I'm mildly concerned about being able to get to the file when I'm away from home and denied my home email address (work laptop), but I'm pretty sure I can finagle something.


----------



## Vanuslux

I ran my first session of The Scouring of Gate Pass yesterday with the following party configuration: a fighter, a paladin, and a wizard...all human and built on 32 point buy and max starting money.  The fighter and the paladin I actually created myself for the players who didn't have access to a PHB before the game.  Two of the players were newbies, and one hadn't played since second edition.

The session started on an amusing note of the party going to the Poison Apple Pub and upon finding it locked they started discussing a wide array of options of what they should do to get in and after letting them be paralyzed with indecision for about 10 minutes of real time I suggested the radical course of action of knocking.  

I decided to forgo Torrent's full page of boxed text monologuing and just had her quickly run down the bullet points of what she needed their help with.  The ambush actually went pretty well for the party, since they had three fairly well armored warrior-types to soak up what the bounty hunters were dishing out.  The fighter did go unconscious and the paladin took a bit of a beating too, but they were ultimately victorious.  

After that, I had the party encounter the woman in the burning building scenerio, which they handled by having the fighter climb up to get the woman (as he hand the best Climb modifier) and then realized that the climb down would be a lot harder trying to carry the woman he threw down a sheet for the others (with the help of some of the onlookers) to catch her in, then the fighter fell climbing back down.  The others were keeping the sheet ready under him just in case that happened, though, so no harm befell him.  

Wanting to move things along, I went straight from there to Act 2.  The encounter with "Rivereye" grated on me as it had a lot of one of my least favorite parts of DMing: NPCs talking to NPCs.  Everyone wanted Torrent to do all the talking with "Rivereye" until they got suspicious of him and he tried to slip away while the the party was distracted arguing amongst themselves (as at this point the party was deciding that they didn't trust Torrent because something was obviously wrong and Rivereye wasn't detecting as Evil.  They did end up capturing Rivereye and through some interrogation along with strong intimidation tactics by the fighter they discovered he was really Larion and got the lead to Shealis at Gabal's.  After getting that lead the lantern archon stepped in and demanded Larion be released. The party and the archon argued briefly about it before the celestial gave the party a final warning and when the wizard attempted to continue the arguement she was dropped with a single ray of light.  This prompted the rest of the party to immediately let Larion go and the two departed.  

Torrent healed the wizard and the party found the real Rivereye.  It was decided that the party should rest before going to Gabal's Academy and that's where we decided to end the session.  

Overall it was a good session, despite me being a bit rusty at face to face DMing and not having as much time to prepare for the session as I would have liked.  Because I ended up having to do a bunch of errands the morning of the game I ended up not having my "cheat sheets" ready and only had the battlemat for the ambush printed up and ready (not that the encounter at the depository really needed a battlemat anyway).


----------



## maggot

Vanuslux said:
			
		

> The session started on an amusing note of the party going to the Poison Apple Pub and upon finding it locked they started discussing a wide array of options of what they should do to get in and after letting them be paralyzed with indecision for about 10 minutes of real time I suggested the radical course of action of knocking.




Funny, I had the same problem.  Players are odd sometimes.


----------



## RangerWickett

So did the Play-by-Post here. Weird. Neither of my playtest groups were perturbed. Maybe it's just how the GM presents it. I meant it to come across as, "The pub has been closed down, so your contact has told you to meet there."


----------



## maggot

After a long delay, we finally got the group back together to finish this one off.  The battle with the Black Horse was quite brutal.  3rd level party (no Torrent though) took it on the chin.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

*Our game so far*

We've gotten through the first two acts so far and the PCs are resting in the safe house after helping Diogenes take down Shealis and Larion (who successfully escaped from the tower). They retrieved the case from the Elvish ghetto and everything is going pretty well so far.

The only encounter I had trouble with was the first encounter with Larion/Rivereye - it seemed to be a bit confusing to everyone involved. Maybe I need to go through it again and figure out where it went wrong.


----------



## Crazy Eights

*Our Game Thus Far*

The group I'm running through it just finished a small aside and are now getting ready to delve into the meat of the second adventure.  I'm excited to see how the deal with Kazyk plays out.  My group is really talkative and really seems to enjoy talking their way out of tight situations, having avoided fighting Shealis and her two elven friends with the case, and then catching the Black Horse bounty hunters off guard and convincing them to bugger off rather than try and fight.  I'm hoping they have fun dealing with Kazyk because if they take the deal I know the player I have playing an elven commander will demand that the party honors it to the letter.  Also, the party is just practical enough to take the deal if they think they can't fight Kazyk, though there would certainly be some arguements over it   .  Regardless, it should be a good time.  I hope everyone else is having a great game so far too!

PS That single human-bane bolt that Krarlrak has in adventure one is a real killer.  It scared the b'jesus out of our party, and made the party's rogue cry when it hit him!


----------



## crow81

We just had our 3rd session last week. The final combat of  Scouring of Gate Pass resulted in 1 death. The ranger/paladin detected evil on Haddin. 

Haddin then dominates the paladin and orders him to leave his house. The combat outside  ensues and barbarian crits with the great ax. One paladin two pieces. No one else knows  Haddin is evil.

That started the night. He is now running Torrent with his alternate build FTR1/CLR1/BAR1.

They were very upset that the extra potions had to goto Haddin and Crystin and the horses had to be set free. If not for a serious guilt trip by me the would have taken a horse instead.

They have worked their way into the forest and have accepted the deal to silence 
the voices.   And boy was the player who got kill miffed when the boon was given out. 

Next Game 6-26


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm curious who has gotten the farthest along, and how far that is. 

(I'm only slightly looking for an excuse to slack off, what with most of you folks only being up to the 2nd adventure. )


----------



## Selganor

Last session was the first act of adventure 2, but if everything goes well we'll have finished this adventure by friday, starting adventure 3 next friday.

Torrent almost got killed in the battle at Haddin's house (the enlarged enraged orc barbarian scored a critical hit), but as the inquisitors wanted magic users alive this was all nonlethal damage but she was out for quite a while.

The rest of the group almost died in the final battle with the inquisitor but all managed to pull through.

In adventure 2 we had almost 2 deaths (both through the wounding cut of the glaive) but both could be saved from death's door.

At this point we noticed that Torrent is really rubbish as a healer (and noone else in the party invested any skillpoints in Heal - just like Torrent)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Well, I've had two sessions with my group and they are already leaving Gate's Pass with the case. I believe that we will be ready to start adventure 2 after one more game session, with the way that the group is moving. 

Hopefully the PCs slow down the pace... at this rate and once a week gaming, we'll have caught up to the publishing rate in no time. 

I think that they just powered through module 1 because it seemed very time sensitive - hurry up and meet with Rivereye, hurry up and find the case since Larion and the archon didn't have it, and the archon got away... hurry up and leave the school before Shealis gets over being P.O.d at Diogenes and realizes that she's been had... hurry up and get to the carpentry building in the elvish ghetto before Shealis beats us there… hurry up and get out of town with the case because one of the above people or the Black Horse Bounty Hunters catch up with us.

I’m not sure if the module was written to be that way, if I ran it more pressing then it was supposed to be, or if the PCs just took things to be more of a time crunch then they were meant to be… I dunno. Not quite sure if we were supposed to finish all that in two game sessions, or if I did something wrong... being that I am a new DM, it is certainly possible.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

My group has done 4 sessions so far, but the sessions are only 4 hours apiece and once a month.. its took us three sessions to clear of Gate's Pass and into the Fire Forest. Last months adventure ran through the Trial by Fire and ended under the branches of the Shrine in the village.

I am trying to do some PBEM to handle much of the non-combat /scene setting as possible and intend on starting and ending each session in combat. I am really looking forward to the next session as two of my players were not able to make it... which means they not only do not have the Boon...but they are the sole target for Kazyk's offer  

 That could get pretty interesting... I have a large group so I am not exactly keeping up to the level expectations, they will remain third level until the end of this adventure.. which will happen all in the remainder of the day in game time. The Mages recent Reserve Feat would be useful, if it weren't a fire based attack  

 I have read over the Shelter from the Storm and skimmed #4.. but expect to have two more sessions in the Fire Forest, which means the Shelter from the Storm won't be seen until August!

 So, if you are thinking of needing to keep up the pace, don't do it on my account!


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

*The Gauntlet*

I just ran them through the meat grinder of the Black Horse ambush. That was messy, but they made it through it with some quick thinking and some luck. They got bogged down with some of the black horse thugs and horsemen in a crossfire of ranged fire. Some of the black horse folks were taken down and reinforcements came up across the ridge. It was just a huge chaotic mess and the party ended up taking everyone out - healing Kathor to question and ransoming him his freedom - something I think could lead to some interesting sub plots down the road.

Several of the party were within a hit point or two of going out - the mage was knocked silly from the get go by the horsemen when his horse bolted and they ambushd him. One other PC was knocked unconscious, but quickly restored to health by Torrent. 

It was a crazy fight, but they enjoyed it.


----------



## Shawn Carman

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm curious who has gotten the farthest along, and how far that is.
> 
> (I'm only slightly looking for an excuse to slack off, what with most of you folks only being up to the 2nd adventure. )




My group finished Module #4 this past weekend.


----------



## RangerWickett

Shawn Carman said:
			
		

> My group finished Module #4 this past weekend.




:shakes fist:

Okay, I'll keep working then.  How'd it go? I'm really interested in hearing how the 4th adventure turns out in play, because it underwent the most revision.


----------



## maggot

We finished the first adventure!  Pyromanic fire domain wizard is some good near the fire forest.  Unfortunately so is the fire domain of the inquisitor.  Adventure two will require some replacements.


----------



## Shawn Carman

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> :shakes fist:
> 
> Okay, I'll keep working then.  How'd it go? I'm really interested in hearing how the 4th adventure turns out in play, because it underwent the most revision.





You're very kind, but don't go to any great trouble on my account.  We've placed the game on temporary hiatus while we go back to our Iron Kingdoms game.  It will give me a buffer to accumulate the modules.

They liked #4 pretty well, although #3 has definately been their favorite so far.


----------



## RangerWickett

Details man, details!

All these folks are talking about the first two adventures. I'm eager to hear stories about what happened in the third. I do seem to recall somebody came up with a real estate scheme.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

We're getting there. We just finished the first one tonight (finally) and nearly completed the ever-popular total party wipe. It was a close thing. That enlarged barbarian was vicious.


----------



## Ruavel

Just another DM posing about having started the first adventure (first session last Friday). 

The party started off as fighter, rogue, cleric & a wizard, which is really quite strange because none of the players were allowed to discuss their characters with each other during the creation process.  In 18 years of gaming, I've never seem any of my groups make a party so balanced. They also arrived separately becuase we started with them not know one another. The characters are meshing well so far, but we'll see if that continues.    

[sblock]The meeting with Torrent went well, but the subsequent battle took a while (mostly due to poor rolls by the PCs). I repositioned some of the extra thugs immediately outside the side doorn and had a wonderfully comic sitution where the wizard ran from the attackers at the  front door, opened the side door and was rendered unconscious with a single hit from a thugs sap.

In Act 2, the PC's unintentionally killed Larion (shot him off the top of the wall/fence around the depositoary tower), but the lantern archon got away. 

Finally, the crashed wyvern-rider was dealt with beautifully with a _daze_ spell. Left him standing there unable to act while the fighter took the kid out of his hands.  Very nicely done.[/sblock]

We're loving the adventure. Session 2 tomorrow night and I can't wait to see how the upcoming potential combats go, and how the PCs react to Diogenes & Menash.


----------



## Rugult

See my Larger Post for more information on my current campaign.

We're about halfway through Adventure #2 and only 4 sessions in.  An update will come shortly to my main post about our campaign but...

They killed Haddin while he was sleeping in front of his daughter...  all because the Rogue thought it was a 'sidequest'.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

Rugult said:
			
		

> See my Larger Post for more information on my current campaign.
> 
> We're about halfway through Adventure #2 and only 4 sessions in.  An update will come shortly to my main post about our campaign but...
> 
> They killed Haddin while he was sleeping in front of his daughter...  all because the Rogue thought it was a 'sidequest'.




I would so make little Crystin run away and become a recurring villain. That's just wrong.


----------



## crow81

Haddin in my game got the Paladin killed. Paladin detects evil and makes an obscure reference to the party that Haddin should be watched. Haddin dominates Paladin and tells him to leave the house. Paladin gets head removed by enlarged barbarian.

No one else knows that Haddin is evil just a jerk


----------



## Rugult

Well...  they left the half orc barbarian alone with him.  Now I hope I was not the only one who thought of the obvious combo of 'silent charming' a PC to make it so they ignore the dominate being cast!  Which I had Haddin do.

Realizing anyone could be next, the rogue successfully stole Haddin's 'spellbook'.  it was the only book of the campaign he didn't bother to read!  Thus he threw it in the fire, only to see Haddin's memories burned in front of him.  He decided it best NOT to tell the party this.

Having the tank firmly under control the party decided to break the dominate.  They cast a bunch of buff spells and tried to get him to rage so that he would attack them and break the enchantment.  It worked...

Then the Half Orc was pretty ticked and decided to go smash Haddin's head in while he was sleeping!  But he woke up before the barbarian reached him, so the rogue shot him with a crossbow bolt.  I figured a 'bestow curse' was the least of what I could do to the party members involved.

Should be interesting to see how they progress with that hinderance!


----------



## RangerWickett

Wow. It's . . . it's sad for me to read that. Haddin's a bastard but . . . _man_.


----------



## Rugult

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Wow. It's . . . it's sad for me to read that. Haddin's a bastard but . . . _man_.




Full followup is posted in my thread...  but yeah.  I think it was priceless how only moments before the rogue was so touched he shifted to Chaotic Good.  After that whole encounter the cleric of St. Cuthbert was wanting to see if he could change to neutral and still be good with his God!


----------



## talarei07

ran one session a couple of weeks ago. here is the cast

all first level.

Human Male Commander (Father was a Ragesian Soldier, who acted like a drill sergeant, so character hates the Ragesian Military)
Human Female Cavalier (From Dassan nobility, should be interesting later)
Elven Male Duskblade (Feels compelled to protect all elves)
two more characters to join in not exactly sure what classes and what not.

First session ended after the battle in the depository. Didn't have too much odd happen except the fight with the Lantern Archon. The archon swoops in when the PC's attack the elf and the cavalier thinks it must be his familiar and walks up to it and shield bashes it back to its home plain (Critical Hit). Look forward to the rest of the adventure.


----------



## maggot

We never got in Adventure II, and now the game is kaput.  One player is moving, one player is too busy at work, one player never shows for who knows why.  Trilliths win!

I've got a subscription, so maybe I'll start a different campaign somewhere down the line starting with later adventures.


----------



## Crazy Eights

Yay, my group finally finished adventure two tonight.  They got a lot done, and boy was the final battle scary at first, with the party's heavy hitters whiffing on Indomitability and him just tossing PCs and Seela around like rag dolls.  However, a cheer went up when the elven commander, who venerates Anyariel, pulled the sword from Indomitability's side.  With that, morale went up and the party managed to take Indomitability down, and save most of the seela while they were at it.  So, next Monday it is on to Adventure Three!

Now if only I were as excited about typing up the logs for this game as I am for running it!    

~CE


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Hehe.. my group plays this coming Friday night and will face the Indomidable...and Kashyk/Seela/etc... all in one pitched battle.  

Unfortunately I have two players unable to attend, the Cleric and one of the Tanks... will make for an interesting night. I envision many a tossed character


----------



## Crazy Eights

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Hehe.. my group plays this coming Friday night and will face the Indomidable...and Kashyk/Seela/etc... all in one pitched battle.
> 
> Unfortunately I have two players unable to attend, the Cleric and one of the Tanks... will make for an interesting night. I envision many a tossed character




Gulp...I'm guessing that should be all kinds of interesting for the players who are there...

Hopefully you have an extra tank to do, well, the tanking.  My group doesn't really have a true tank, and they all have pretty abysmal ACs and strengths, so barring the orcish monk, Indomitability was able to pretty much toss everyone around at will.  At one point I lobbed our elven commander nearly twenty feet, which made him very sad, let me tell you...  Watch his damage, too.  I didn't do any fudging, but I was getting scared when I was hitting the PCs for 20+ damage every hit.  Of course, none of my players have a lot of hit points, so maybe Indomitability's damage isn't such a big deal for your group.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

I should still have a Tank, a Monk, a Bard, a Mage, and maybe a Rogue... They also have Timbre on thier side courtesy of a Dip check of 31 {!!!}.... but the other factions will all be present as well.... the Party having made arrangements with all of them 


 I will have to watch the damage, but since I use open table rolls... fortunately I also use Action Points...  but still might have to pull the Unicorn or Ghaele into the arena as well.

If I beat your 20' toss I will let you know


----------



## RangerWickett

Crazy Eights, it is an immense pleasure to read your write-ups. It sounds like the adventure turned out very well. 

Ditto Amethal, in case he's reading this.


----------



## RangerWickett

P.S., I'm curious, C8. In you're write-up, you never made mention of Crystin's visions. Did you decide not to use them?


----------



## Crazy Eights

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> P.S., I'm curious, C8. In you're write-up, you never made mention of Crystin's visions. Did you decide not to use them?




I definitely do use them, but I usually just forget to mention them in my logs.  The group has quickly learned that when Crystin has one of her visions, they should pay attention.  Especially after the vision she has before Indomitability sends the fire stags to test the party.  After that, they've been all ears whenever she talks.   

On a side note, Crystin is working out great in my group, since our party rogue has sort of taken her under his wing, protecting her when she gets in danger.  Its hilarious, because he's this old salt, straight from the port of Seaquen, and here he is trying to be a father figure for this frightened young girl!  Cue awkward situations and ensuing hilarity.  I'm imagine that by the time the group finally gets Crystin to safety, she's going to swear like a sailor!


----------



## EditorBFG

Since all you guys are familiar with the adventure, I thought I would post this here instead of its own thread. I've signed up to run War of the Burning Sky #1 at Conquest SF this month. I'm supposed to be done in 5 to 5 and a half hours. I wanted to give just enough of an intro to get people to want to play on with the modules, but still have a sense of completion at the end. So, I am hoping to have them getting out of the city by the end of this single 5 hour game session (though not reaching the point when they would encounter Crystin and Haddin).

My question is, given that most folks seem to have taken several game sessions to get to that point, what could I leave out while still telling the story and giving the players a full sense of the epic events happening around them?


----------



## RangerWickett

*Quick suggestions:* Have the PCs start at 2nd level, so they've got more survivability. Or if you want to make some more significant changes, give them Star Wars Saga-esque stats, with triple 1st level HP, and the ability to, as a swift action once per day, gain HP equal to their Con score.

A lot of people seem confused about how to react to the sign on the Pub door at the very beginning. I keep reading stories about parties who see the sign and think, "Oh, are we in the wrong place? I wonder how we get inside." I'd suggest just starting them inside the pub. 


*More detailed suggestions:*
I'd suggest focusing on three main encounters, which form the meat of the session. I'd trim and condense some scenes, to end up with the following:

The first scene would be the ambush at the pub. This remains relatively unchanged, though you might have Torrent be a PC, or have her just give the PCs their mission without accompanying them, if you don't want an NPC around. I'd change Torrent's introductory speech to remove mention of the fire forest, and to focus on what will occur in the one-shot. Also, I'd make their 'escape route' much more clear: once they have the case, they go contact Herreman, and he can get them out right away.

After they survive the ambush, you have a short synopsis of their travel to the depository. Unless the first fight went really quickly, I'd suggest you not give them anything to do during their run. Just say people are panicking, there's a battle in the skies, buildings are on fire, and soldiers are running through the streets trying to get to the west wall.

When they get to the depository, completely excise the 'fake Rivereye,' and instead have them find the gnome unconscious and tied up. When awoken he tells them what he overheard, and thus directs them to Gabal's school (or the Elvish Ghetto, whichever of the two you'd rather run).

Whichever you pick is the second scene. Either works, because they combine roleplaying and planning with a fight at the end (though there's a chance for a peaceful resolution). Either way, I'd add Larion and the lantern archon to the Shahalesti in whichever scene you run.

After that scene, the heroes have the case and can leave. They go to Herreman, get horses, and ride out first thing in the morning. Give them a chance to find out what's inside the case; don't make it so impossible to decipher as it is in the adventure. Once they manage to crack open the case (just make it iron and locked, not adamantine), they find documents detailing how to create an eldritch machine, a magical superweapon that will let its controller use magic over vast distances.

The third scene is a combination of the gauntlet and the attack on Haddin's house. As the heroes are riding along, they run into the gauntlet, except here the bounty hunters are instead Ragesian soldiers (same stats, different uniform), and they are aided by the inquisitor.

How does that sound?


----------



## EditorBFG

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> How does that sound?



Those suggestions sound great-- and I'm sure as the adventure writer, you're the best guy to listen to on this-- and I think that is the way I will structure things.

But the one differing idea I had was that the strongest ending for a one session version would be the PCs' triumphant escape from the city walls (or, you know, failing in the attempt)-- with the last scene a final look back on the carnage of the battle behind them. Do you think there is any good way to place the fight with the Inquisitor and Ragesians inside the city walls? 

(My own quick idea is that instead of having a place outside Gate Pass, maybe Haddin has exiled himself to a lone tower on the outskirts of the city, or maybe a walled and isolated estate, that is in some way directly adjacent or obstructing the PCs way out. But I am concerned about how that might change things. Thoughts?)


----------



## RangerWickett

A little bump to this thread to see who's still playing or running the campaign.


----------



## Selganor

Just yesterday we continued adventure 3. 

They crossed the swamp last session and just yesterday entered Seaquen and were overwhelmed about what is about to happen next. (Yes, they are expecting a visit from a nice blonde lady next...)


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> I should still have a Tank, a Monk, a Bard, a Mage, and maybe a Rogue... They also have Timbre on thier side courtesy of a Dip check of 31 {!!!}.... but the other factions will all be present as well.... the Party having made arrangements with all of them
> 
> 
> I will have to watch the damage, but since I use open table rolls... fortunately I also use Action Points...  but still might have to pull the Unicorn or Ghaele into the arena as well.
> 
> If I beat your 20' toss I will let you know




Well.. my group did exactly what I never expected..... They pulled off full-filling every arrangement except for the one with Kashyk. The Indomidable was freed, the Seela saved, the Fire extinquished...

 Wow. What I had figured for a full out combat turned into a series of well done diplomatic parleys. There was still combat, they had to fight off the Merrow while trying to unpin the Indomidable.. and Kashyk gave them a run for the money at the end. 

Now I get to have the fun of seeing how leaving both the Indomidable and Kashyk alive will twist the future events 

Later this month we start digging into Module #3, altho I expect to only get through to the edge of the city and leave much of the initial city exploration to between session PBEM.


----------



## Crazy Eights

Just curious, but has anyone done The Mad King's Banquet (adv. 4) yet?  My group is starting today, and I was just wondering if there were any thoughts on it.

Reading through it, I found the weather change from constant rain to absolute deep freeze a little jarring, especially since the time frame for the change was pretty short, like a week or two.  Maybe its just me being finicky.  Other than that, we'll see how today's session goes.  I've got high hopes after some great RP the last few sessions.   

~CE


----------



## RangerWickett

Bear in mind, the constant rain was magically conjured. We never explicitly state it, but given the nature of the villain in adventure 5, it's pretty easy to justify whatever type of weather you need.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Also.. as a real world aside.. those of us living in MN have no problem with seeing drizzling rain suddenly turn into snow. Just last month we had a shift in weather that dropped down 50 degrees.. from the mid 80's to the mid 30's... then warmed right back up a couple days later.

 If the high pressure cell hadn't pushed back into the area, it would have stayed that cold and starting dropping snow all over the place.

 The combination of magical weather effects just makes for a MN-like fall in places that don't normally experience that drastic of temperature change.  Which, IMHO, should be a bit jarring


----------



## Crazy Eights

Maybe I'm just not used to stuff like that happening.  Here in Iowa, season change is pretty gradual, and only the occasional freak April snow storm upsets that.   

Regardless, it isn't going to make me enjoy the game any less!


----------



## Volaran

Just a bit random, but last night in our final session of Adventure 4, I got to try out the Warmage Strike feat and was quite pleased.

For character building purposes, our group decided beforehand to restrict ourselves to the core books, the Expanded Psionics Handbook (though noone has opted for any psionics yet) and any feats, spells, etc. introduced in the WotBS itself.

I opted for a force/burst combination, and was quite pleased at how it let me keep quite a number of lower level spell slots free for utility magic which came in quite handy.  Thanks for the inclusion.


----------



## RefinedBean

Hey, just thought I'd give some comments from a player perspective (haven't seen many on this thread or elsewhere).  I'm the Rogue from Crazy Eights' game:  Ishmael, middle-aged sea salt from Seaquen.  Also, I'll try not to spoil any plot for anyone else...

So far I have been having a phenomenal time in this campaign for multiple reasons.  For one, the combat encounters have always been very well balanced and interesting, and I'm a person who gets bored with combat fairly quickly.  For another, the NPCs have been valuable and unobtrusive, and serve to bring out the best in the characters around them rather than sucking out some of the energy.  As Crazy Eights (lord knows it')s weird that I'm calling him by his online handle!) mentioned, I've taken Crystin underneath my wing and have a fairly awkward but loving paternal relationship with her now.  She hasn't had any visions as of late, so towards the end of Adventure 3 we were thinking of leaving her in Seaquen, where I had set her up with a good job through my contacts with the Fisherman's Guild, but in the end we decided to take her and I'm very glad we did.

As far as the plot goes, I've enjoyed it immensely; one of the things I've found that goes in its favor is that it can be a very traditional campaign if it wants, with little player interaction (either with each other or with NPCs), but also allows the more outgoing players the chance to be movers/shakers if need be.  I don't know if that is the result of Crazy Eights' DMing style, but I've definitely felt that our decisions have had a huge effect on the world around us; whether the effect is good or bad, it still adds to the importance of both your character and the mission at hand!

I've also had the unique experience of having (in my decidedly un-humble opinion) the most in-character evolution, and that has been quite rewarding.  Sometimes making sacrifices and changing your character concept (from sailor to rogue to who knows what) is scary, but for me, it has just added to the richness of the story.

Anyway, sorry for the long post, and I know it's fairly light on criticisms, but hope my comments provided some kind of benefit!

Also, Crazy Eights, I'm still waiting for our Elven Commander to get what's coming to him...


----------



## RangerWickett

It sounds like a lot of the credit for character development avenues goes to your GM, but I do appreciate that you're having fun with the NPCs and encounters.  How far have you gotten so far?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Update on my game 

 The heroes made it through the swamps, altho I swapped things up a bit and had the AtterCop encounter while they were all still afflicted by Swamp Fever. It definately set the feeling that casual swamp crossing is *not* a good idea for low level characters. 

 Once into the city, they got to meet up with a nice young lady and Kashyk once again. Due to a lack of a full table, I came really close to causing major problems with the plot. THe player handling Katrina dropped a Fireball on the group in an attempt to take out the bad guys... and ended up dropping half the group 

 I had planned on bringing in the calvary the next round while everyone was still on thier feet..  oops  !

THe group is now doing PBEM investigations of the cities and the numerous factions. The next session should kick off with the scene at the Wayfarer's Theatre.

RW, thanks again for such a great adventure!


----------



## RefinedBean

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> It sounds like a lot of the credit for character development avenues goes to your GM, but I do appreciate that you're having fun with the NPCs and encounters.  How far have you gotten so far?




Very true, C8 has allowed for a lot of leeway in regards to character development...I would call it passive encouragement at its finest.

As for how far we've gotten, we're currently making our way through Mad King's Banquet.  The next write-up should be pretty hilarious...it involves a world-specific house rule we have set up, and the Reincarnation spell.  Good times!


----------



## Morrus

Crazy Eights said:
			
		

> Reading through it, I found the weather change from constant rain to absolute deep freeze a little jarring, especially since the time frame for the change was pretty short, like a week or two.




Try travelling! 

The real world does that sort of thing without missing a beat; a fantasy world shouldn't have any problems with it.

And that's _without_ taking into account the nefarious villians influencing the weather.


----------



## talarei07

my group just finished act 4 of shelter. one of the pcs married torrent and now just discovered the person married them is Quote: "A homicidal Maniac!"


----------



## CD8D

*My WoBS Begins*

Well, I'm a bit farther behind most of you as I am just beginning to run this adventure series but I am quite happy with the spread of classes that they have chosen.  I have high hopes for this campaign and have been pleased with what I have read so far.

Here's the party:
Half-elf Ranger
Half-orc Fighter
Human Bard
Human Druid
Human Scout
Gnome Wizard (Conjurer)


----------



## RangerWickett

CD8D (are you a droid?), nice to hear from you. Any fun anecdotes you'd like to share from the game?



			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> Those suggestions sound great-- and I'm sure as the adventure writer, you're the best guy to listen to on this-- and I think that is the way I will structure things.
> 
> But the one differing idea I had was that the strongest ending for a one session version would be the PCs' triumphant escape from the city walls (or, you know, failing in the attempt)-- with the last scene a final look back on the carnage of the battle behind them. Do you think there is any good way to place the fight with the Inquisitor and Ragesians inside the city walls?
> 
> (My own quick idea is that instead of having a place outside Gate Pass, maybe Haddin has exiled himself to a lone tower on the outskirts of the city, or maybe a walled and isolated estate, that is in some way directly adjacent or obstructing the PCs way out. But I am concerned about how that might change things. Thoughts?)




New thought regarding this (in case anyone else runs it as a one-shot). The party gets Erdan's help, with orders telling the guards to let them out of the city, but right as the heroes are about to elave and the massive gate is grinding open, an inquisitor and his entourage arrive from outside the city, attempting to force their way through. The inquisitor uses a scroll to cast some nasty spell that kills the men opening the gate (like, say, mass inflict light wounds), which leaves the gate hanging open.

You'd need to give the Ragesians a few more mooks to counteract that the heroes have gate guards on their side (and maybe let the players run the guards to keep the action going fast). Quickly the guards and Ragesian mooks take each other out, so it's up to the heroes to finish off the inquisitor, get out of the city, and close the gate behind them before the Ragesian army learns of an unsecured entrance and sweeps in.


----------



## CD8D

No, not a droid, but I have been around here a long time as a silent observer.  We haven't played yet and are still in the character creation stage.  Backstory part still in process and we tend to linger on that stage for longer than most groups.  I will try to be more active and less observer as the weeks go on and keep everyone posted on our results.  We play about once a month and 5 of the 7 people involved have been playing together for 10+ years.  We added 1 player about a year ago and our newest member is also a veteran player but this will be his first adventure with our group (gods save him).


----------



## ShadowX

I will chime in with a player's testimonial.

The first adventure I found quite entertaining; it twisted the cliche tavern campaign start and provided the interesting setting of a city under attack.  A nice balance was struck among the various aspects of D&D, i.e. combat, stealth and social encounters, and also provided a few short scenes that helped the new PCs establish some character such as the crash-landed Regesian soldier.

Unfortunately, the second adventure took a turn much for the worse.  The plot with the trillith doesn't make any sense and how to resolve the situation made even less sense.  Not to mention the other trillith's bizarre appearance at the end.  Apart from that, none of the NPCs appeared very interesting and the combats, including the climactic encounter with the trillith, felt very bland.  Yet, the most annoying this was being in that interminable fire forest on that one road for 3 sessions only to realize that your only accomplishment was to give the Regesians another path to Gate Pass.  I think development of the existential fey rebels could have added much to the adventure.  Also, our DM lamented the editing of this particular adventure and I, personally, grew tired of the NPC baggage and I know our DM commented similarly.

However, I did like the trillith's boon as a method to keep PCs alive, even if we already use action points for a similar effect.


----------



## amethal

ShadowX said:
			
		

> However, I did like the trillith's boon as a method to keep PCs alive, even if we already use action points for a similar effect.



It can also be used as a very significant plot device in adventure 3.

I believe (although not sure where I got it from) that it is also a way to give the PCs "treasure" from defeating a creature that hasn't got any treasure in a normal sense. All of the boons in the various adventures have a gp "value".


----------



## Volaran

I'd have to say that Indomitability's boon has been more and more useful as time goes by.  It has been a good method of allowing some of our party members to escape death.

We'd like at least a few of the original Gate Pass crew to make it to the end after all.

I found that I had many of the same problems with adventure 2 from a player perspective while it was actually being played out.  However, tidbits of information gained there are greatly expanded upon in later adventures, and I would say that I have a greater appreciation for it now (well into adventure 5)


----------



## amethal

ShadowX said:
			
		

> The plot with the trillith doesn't make any sense and how to resolve the situation made even less sense.



Over forty years ago a strange, incorporeal creature called Indomitability arrived in the forest.

It had the power to grant its “boon” to other creatures, and it did so to a number of dying forest animals. This kept them alive.

The seela, in tune with the forest, realised something strange was happening. They used their powerful magic, the Song of Forms, to force Indomitability into a corporeal body; as it happens that body was in the form of a mighty stag.

The seela’s most powerful ally, an Elf called Anyariel, battled the stag but was unable to kill it. The best she could do was pin it to the bottom of the lake with her magic sword.

Indomitability’s essence began to seep out from its body, and “infected” many of the animals and trees. These infected creatures could not die.

Forty years ago, soldiers set fire to the forest. It burned fiercely, but because of Indomitability’s essence none of the burning animals and plants died. Instead they continue to burn alive.

In the present day Indomitability has a great deal of control over the flames of the forest, but its raw power has been draining away over the decades. Its physical body can now be killed, even though Anyariel’s couldn’t manage it forty years earlier.

The easiest way for it to escape is if the Song of Forms stops. It will then no longer be trapped in its physical body, and can ghost about the way it always used to do.

Alternatively, if someone was to remove Anyariel’s sword it will no longer be pinned to the lake bed. It will then be able to move about in its physical body and see about silencing the Song of Forms personally.


----------



## Joshgenti

Hey, I'm in C8's group with RefinedBean.  I play a Human Shugenja, who worships the Tidereaver Kracken.  I have to agree with most of what RefinedBean has said.  I'd also like to thank RangerWickett for such a good adventure.  The NPC's are detailed and really help draw the story out.  Also, I like the general feel of the game.  We're always on edge because of the Regasians.  It has that feel of inevitable doom.  We're contently fighting this uphill battle to do anything against the forces arrayed against us.  It has a very epic feel to it.  I love it.

My only complaint is the travel to Seaquan (end of act 2 beginning of act 3 maybe?), through the swamp was a little bit of having an NPC train.  And we didn't have Torrent or Haden, both died in Haden's Caben before the fire forest.  C8 decided to have the Inquisitor brute squad "Coup de Grace" they both while they were down.  (my character was very interested in Torrent).  But it's probably better, because we would have had even MORE NPC's with us.  But aside from at points too many NPC's with the party, it's been fine.  And if we weren't 5-6 players strong, the extra meat, errr... help, would be nice to have 

Oh & the Boon, AWESOME!!!  It keeps people alive, mostly.  And I'm not sure totally how the boon is suppose to work, but in Act 4, the Mad Kings Banquet, there is an option to navigate up over a cliff & then later come back down the cliff.  Well, yeah, falling hundreds of feet, not good.  Unless you have the boon & someone manages to make it down by using feather fall or something & can heal the splat marks/PC's at the bottom.


----------



## RangerWickett

Joshgenti said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm in C8's group with RefinedBean.  I play a Human Shugenja, who worships the Tidereaver Kracken.  I have to agree with most of what RefinedBean has said.  I'd also like to thank RangerWickett for such a good adventure.  The NPC's are detailed and really help draw the story out.  Also, I like the general feel of the game.  We're always on edge because of the Regasians.  It has that feel of inevitable doom.  We're contently fighting this uphill battle to do anything against the forces arrayed against us.  It has a very epic feel to it.  I love it.
> 
> My only complaint is the travel to Seaquan (end of act 2 beginning of act 3 maybe?), through the swamp was a little bit of having an NPC train.  And we didn't have Torrent or Haden, both died in Haden's Caben before the fire forest.  C8 decided to have the Inquisitor brute squad "Coup de Grace" they both while they were down.  (my character was very interested in Torrent).  But it's probably better, because we would have had even MORE NPC's with us.  But aside from at points too many NPC's with the party, it's been fine.  And if we weren't 5-6 players strong, the extra meat, errr... help, would be nice to have
> 
> Oh & the Boon, AWESOME!!!  It keeps people alive, mostly.  And I'm not sure totally how the boon is suppose to work, but in Act 4, the Mad Kings Banquet, there is an option to navigate up over a cliff & then later come back down the cliff.  Well, yeah, falling hundreds of feet, not good.  Unless you have the boon & someone manages to make it down by using feather fall or something & can heal the splat marks/PC's at the bottom.




Thanks for the kind words. Where are you right now?

Yeah, everyone's said there were a few too many NPCs tagging along on the way to Seaquen, but I figured, there are thousands of refugees going there. A few should probably tag along with the heroes. I suppose I could've said that if the PCs and NPCs aren't getting along as good buds, the NPCs might split off and join some other group of refugees who aren't so prone to getting attacked by devils and monsters.

As for the boon, hehe, I hadn't intended it to be a makeshift parachute, but I guess it works. One of my biggest problems with long campaigns is character attrition, when by the end of the campaign the party is completely different from what it was at the start. The boon gives some in-game insurance to make it harder to lose character's randomly. Some people of course prefer a game where, like in the real world, people can die at any old time, but I wanted to give the campaign saga an opportunity to work more like an epic novel.

I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Joshgenti

Well, we didn't intend for it to be a parachute either.  But 3 of us were all roped together & 2 of us failed our checks multiple times and the 3rd member couldn't hold on.  So down all 3 of us went.  It was really funny because as we went the Barbarian in the group still attached waved to us as we went sailing by.  Very comical after we realized that half the party in fact hadn't just died.  Thank goodness for crazy spirits  

I do agree with the idea of putting in the boon.  After we started this game up, we started playing the Age of Worms Adventure Path on a different night & it was a real meat grinder.  We ended up taking a break from it, because of the deaths & issues around them.  And even WITH the boon in WotBS we had one death.  So I'm very glad you put it in.  It really helps the continuity of character & story.

Spoiler (text in black):
Where we are now is we are dealing with (I hope I have the spelling right) Duke Gallow.  We just finished talking to his noble friends and now we are back at his Castle.  With the army of the King & his allied Dukes at our door step.  We are hoping to try some diplomacy first.  Maybe prevent a giant fight.  We even half seriously considered trying to rush back to the capital &  kidnap the King.  But we figured we wouldn't have the time & there was no real hope for being successful.  Besides, so far diplomacy has been our best friend (we are very afraid to get into fights).  

It's been a crazy ride so far.  The story has really drawn us in.


----------

